

The Gondola web framework - georgyo
https://github.com/rainycape/gondola

======
eclark
Seems good and I like the sound of a batteries included web framework. However
right now the samples/tutorials are pretty lacking. They don't touch on any of
the features that you tout on the homepage.

------
hanief
There are a lot of web (micro-)framework or tools on Go right now and it seems
there is a new one each day that i lost count. On top of my head: revel,
beego, martini, gin, web.go, gorilla.

Have any of HN folks tried it all? Any comparison or review? I personally have
only tried martini.

~~~
zphds
I have had a lot of fun with Negroni and Gorilla. As someone who used to work
with Flask, the switch was natural. In fact, the author of Martini had posted
a criticism of his own opus and ended up writing Negroni instead.

[http://blog.codegangsta.io/blog/2014/05/19/my-thoughts-on-
ma...](http://blog.codegangsta.io/blog/2014/05/19/my-thoughts-on-martini/)

------
bsaul
Just had a quick look at the api, and i just love the blobstore part.
Decoupling the api from the backend provider is such an obvious thing to do.
Yet it seems that it's the first time i've seen it stated so clearly. Once
you've totally decoupled blobstore and relational store, it seems like cloud
deployment _really_ becomes nothing more than a matter of conf file.

------
sbose78
Wanted to check this - please put up a "Getting Started" documentation. Good
job btw :)

~~~
georgyo
They don't have much, but they have this:
[http://gondolaweb.com/tutorials/](http://gondolaweb.com/tutorials/)

